# The Epicurean



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

By Charles Ranhofer
New York, C Ranhofer, 1894

I found an online copy! Downloadable as .pdf.

http://digital.lib.msu.edu/projects/...ks/book_47.cfm


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

Many thanks for this.


----------

